# Websites



## Nathan

*Does your company have a website?

If so post it here.*


----------



## Floorwizard

www.carpetone.com

search for Anchorage AK 99501 and there I be!

thanx Nathan!


----------



## Grumpy

nwingate said:


> *Does your company have a website?
> 
> If so post it here.*


www.bestexteriors.com

I designed that for my boss. I thought I was going to be a web designer but the money was sooo good in contracting I decided to drop the web design classes in school and focus on const. management.


----------



## Mark

If it weren't for WebStudio I might have never got it done...... made short work of all the work in building a site.


----------



## Nathan

Mark said:


> If it weren't for WebStudio I might have never got it done...... made short work of all the work in building a site.


 I noticed you had a section on your site with local contractors on it. How did you go about choosing who to put on this list? Are they your best customers or are they request to be added?

-Nathan


----------



## Grumpy

nwingate said:


> I noticed you had a section on your site with local contractors on it. How did you go about choosing who to put on this list? Are they your best customers or are they request to be added?
> 
> -Nathan


I was thinking of doing something similiar to advertise my buddies and better spider my own site within search engines however I decided against it incase they mess up a job and the people come looking for me. Besides if they get a lead from me I like it when they know it came from me. I don't ask for payment of any kind but the way of the world... You scratch my back I scratch yours.


----------



## ProWallGuy

My website


----------



## pgriz

http://www.permanentroofing.com

We set up this site for recruiting dealers, but have been getting hits mostly from homeowners looking for alternatives. This year, we've also featured a do-it-yourself system, and have anywhere from 5 to 20 inquiries each day. Interestingly, of our local work (Montreal, Canada) about half has come from referrals (expected), and half from the internet site (not expected). We're looking to do a major revamp this winter to better respond to the type of inquiries we've been getting.

Nathan, am I getting too close to "blatant advertising" here, or is it still on the right side of the line?


----------



## Nathan

pgriz said:


> Nathan, am I getting too close to "blatant advertising" here, or is it still on the right side of the line?


If there was a fence between the two sides... I would say your climbing it, but still ok!

You know, your ad would look very nice on this site  
I can see it now, right about were the tell a friend button is!

You provide a lot of valuble content for this site so I'm ok with you talking about you product when the topic is relavant.... but remember that this site racks up some bills and I got to pay them somehow.

THanks!
Nathan


----------



## Wabbit

Main website 

Also, clicking on the bathroom link will give you this website 

Both fairly new sites.


----------



## tncontractor

Mine is in progress, but it is www.oakmontconstruction.com


----------



## Nathan

Wabbit said:


> Main website
> 
> Also, clicking on the bathroom link will give you this website
> 
> Both fairly new sites.


These look good Wabbit. Are you doing these yourself or are you using a web designer?


----------



## Nathan

tncontractor said:


> Mine is in progress, but it is www.oakmontconstruction.com


Good start tncontractor... where did you get that template from?

Also, when you get a chance tell us about your new business in the business forum here: http://www.contractorschatroom.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16

I would love to hear about your startup progress.

Hope to see a lot more of you around here!


----------



## tncontractor

Nathan said:


> Good start tncontractor... where did you get that template from?
> 
> Also, when you get a chance tell us about your new business in the business forum here: http://www.contractorschatroom.com/forumdisplay.php?f=16
> 
> I would love to hear about your startup progress.
> 
> Hope to see a lot more of you around here!


Thanks for the compliments - great site here by the way!
The template came with Netobjects Fusion 7, I need to put some more time in it, but new business opportunities are keeping me too busy!


----------



## Nathan

tncontractor said:


> great site here by the way!


THANKS! :cheesygri 



tncontractor said:


> I need to put some more time in it, but new business opportunities are keeping me too busy!


Well thats always a good thing. Are you advertising the site yet or are you going to wait until its done?


----------



## Guest

*help dreamweaver mx*

Dude i cant seem to find where the heck the stupid setting is that will let me resize a cell in a table with out it affecting the other cells in the table.. in otherwords i have this tabel that has 3 colums... in colum one it has 3 rows colum 2 has 1 or no rows and colum 3has 10 rows.. the rows in colum 1 are matching up to the rows in colum 3 automaticly and when i move one it moves the other.... how do i stop that? please help!

[email protected]



Grumpy said:


> www.bestexteriors.com
> 
> I designed that for my boss. I thought I was going to be a web designer but the money was sooo good in contracting I decided to drop the web design classes in school and focus on const. management.


----------



## Nathan

Please don't double post... thanks


----------



## Grumpy

See my answer to your other post.


----------



## Roofsrus

*Glen of Glen Livingston-"Roofs 'R' Us!" STM*

I have two web sites for my customers. One is for the homeowner as they look at roofs, roof materials, etc. and then the other site is for those in the construction trades, real estate and insurance industries.

They are at: www.Roofs-R-Us.gossimer.net & www.GlenLivingstonConst.gossimer.net

Feel free to go and take a look at them-give me your honest, brutal opinion of them and please-you are welcome to give me any constructive criticism to make them better.
Have a Great Day!


----------



## Nathan

With all the new members I wanted to give this thread a bump.


----------



## benseas

Check out my site below! I love it! We get tons of leads for the site!


----------



## ChrWright

www.WrightWorks.net

First page SE placement for remodeling in my city...


----------



## Prostaff

*All From One Place*

I thought some of you may want to explore some other website options so here's a link to our site.

Floors To Go Flooring Stores

Our web people do everything for us. SEO, Design, Marketing, SEM, Hosting and so on. I'm not going to say who designed it, go look for yourself. I know there are a few others on CT that use them as well.


----------



## TridentOps

My site

www.tridentoffice.com

still a work in progress, but all done by me. In the sense that its a lot of independent bits of code & whatnot assembled into one cohesive site.


----------



## welovepainting

*Going through overhall but here it is*

www.welovepainting.com


----------



## dougthewndowguy

DecksEtc said:


> I just set a new site up this week. I'm still working on the layout. I was able to secure the .ca site which I think is a little more appropriate than the .org one.
> 
> I'm thinking about slowly phasing it out the .org one but haven't made my mind up about that yet.
> 
> What do you think...


I like it so far....

Douglas


----------



## creteartisan

There are some great examples in there!


----------



## creteartisan

deleted


----------



## dougthewndowguy

*Old Site*

I like the old site as well. I was not a member then but it was nice


----------



## dougthewndowguy

*Home theatre*

I went to the site but did not see anything great. Maybe if you are a home theatre person.


----------



## dougthewndowguy

*Remodelling*

I like your web page


----------



## dougthewndowguy

*Flooring concepts*

Thanks for the link. I checked it out.... Very nice design concepts.


----------



## dougthewndowguy

*web page*

I checked out your site. I like how it was broken down from comercial and residential. Also the fact that you use Sherwin Williams paint.


----------



## dougthewndowguy

*Construction Mgmt?*

I dont think you hammer home enough that you do construction management. I figured it out but it took a minute or two.


----------



## Mark Daniels

*my site*

my site


----------



## mmike032

logantrim.com
just a site my brother put together for me so its nothing special and is still a work in progress.


----------



## A W Smith

*Wow this thread is four years old?*

http://www.awsmith.com


----------



## Aladdin Builders

*Great looking sites!*

:thumbsup:You guy's have nice sites....:thumbsup:

Well here's mine too.

http://www.AladdinBuilders.com

http://www.JJLTile.com


----------



## steve_gts

The main thing is to make sure the site is optimised though, there are a large proportion of our clients who have a website, update it regularly, but wonder why nobody ever lands on thir pages. If you are very niche or servicing a small geographical area, a little optimisation can pay for itself in no time.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Glad to see this thread got a bump - great, now I'm gonna blow an hour or so just looking around at everyone's websites!

But hey, it's cold (28ºF) and I've got to let my shop warm up before I can start staining so what else am I gonna do, clean my shop? Forget that!

The site's up, I'm just working on updating my gallery with pics of all my '07 jobs.

www.builtbymac.com

Mac


----------



## rbsremodeling

I like your site Mac. Simple and too the point really catches the eye really nice layout


----------



## A W Smith

BuiltByMAC said:


> Glad to see this thread got a bump - great, now I'm gonna blow an hour or so just looking around at everyone's websites!
> 
> But hey, it's cold (28ºF) and I've got to let my shop warm up before I can start staining so what else am I gonna do, clean my shop? Forget that!
> 
> The site's up, I'm just working on updating my gallery with pics of all my '07 jobs.
> 
> www.builtbymac.com
> 
> Mac


Those are some pretty pictures Mac

If you are uploading a very large gallery I just found a free php script yesterday for automatically doing a slidshow of all the images in a particular directory. You dont have to write the image names into the script or nothing. 

http://www.zinkwazi.com/wp/scripts/


----------



## BuiltByMAC

A W Smith said:


> ...I just found a free php script yesterday for automatically doing a slidshow of all the images in a particular directory.
> http://www.zinkwazi.com/wp/scripts/


Perfect, thanks man! I had been thinking about setting up some kind of slideshow on my site because I've now got so many pictures. I don't want folks to get overwhelmed.

I've got it downloaded - I just have to do a little file organizing so the slideshow plays a "best of" set of pictures.

Mac


----------



## judeherr

*Tool Blog*

I'm the editor of a Tool Blog called Toologics.com. I'm always looking for article ideas, people and tools to write about on the site. 

Feel free to forward me your suggestions: [email protected]


----------



## Kent Whitten

Horrible, but it's up. I'm chipping away at it, but not lately. Been too busy.

Whitten Designs


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Busy is good, framerman! Hey, on your Gallery page, you've got two pics at the top - From sketch...to reality. Is the "Reality" pic a real pic or a 3-D rendering?

Mac


----------



## porkchop

just putting the finishing touches on my site should be live this week. And a blog I am working on, for my other company lakeshore branding


----------



## tinner666

Well, since this is here, I'll give updated links to 3. All extremely simple. not even tabled! Though I'm thinking of a few rebuilds. My Cash Parking sites look better!

http://www.albertsroofing.com/

http://www.rentaroofer.com/

http://www.saucelinks.com/


----------



## StairJunkie

Here is our current site, a quick design aimed at just getting us on the web: http://eastcoaststairscompany.com

I'm working on a redesign though, the majority of it should be up by next week.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Hey Tinner,

I wandered through your site links... kinda putting a lot of yourself out there in your advertising, eh?

You might think of moving to a more graphic page - more pics, less words...

Mac


----------



## Champs

Wow, I am surprised so many people have such nice websites. I am by no means a computer guru, but I managed to make my website on my own, I get free hosting, but it is very basic compared to a lot of others, but considering it was free, it gets the job done and it's better than nothing. Maybe down the road I will pay somebody to spruce it up. I am interested to know how much money some of you have invested into your websites, they are very impressive.

wilcoxframingandtimbers.googlepages.com


----------



## tinner666

I'm kinda 'out there' I guess. I'm nearly burnt out because 90% of my work is fixing 'new' work. I could cry at what I see, and I guess it shows.
I'm planning a pic galleryon another page, and maybe a subdomain or 2. I've started revamping 1-2 sites with tables for more of a 'look' that some surfers are used to. I had one almost done and screwed up somewhere bad enough I scrapped it. Another is being developed.
Slowly, because I'm a doer, as opposed to a businessman. And not much of a 'webbie' either.:no:


----------



## tinner666

I forgot to add. Most of my customers are women who are primarily interested in the nuts and bolts, as opposed to the finished product, though they are interested in it too. But they've ALL had the 'pretty' job, that failed because the nuts' or the bolts weren't done correctly.

I ran into one at the ER the other night where she worked. She gave me a BIG hug in front of my wife! ( wife still undergoing surgeries from the cancer).


----------



## MattCoops

Tinner, I like your site. Informative.
I would post more pics of before and after your fixes and give details on what you did to fix problems.

From reading your site pages I get the idea that this guy is A Roofer. Has experience. And will get the job done right the first time.

I wouldn't post prices over the internet. But that's your perogative.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

Mine is http://sharpimprovements.com
It is basically just to hold the domain name until I figure out how to build a site. My wife-to-be is a graphic designer so she will help. What are some good sites to learn how to build a site?


----------



## tinner666

Thanks for the kind words. Search engines don't do well with images. Written Content is what they want.
I plan on more picture pages later. I have a beautiful SL install from start to finish. Cherry Wood Cathederal ceiling.
Since I put the prices up, most calls start with " Do I send you the money first, or can I give it to you when you arrive?"
The tire kickers don't bother calling.


----------



## Kent Whitten

BuiltByMAC said:


> Busy is good, framerman! Hey, on your Gallery page, you've got two pics at the top - From sketch...to reality. Is the "Reality" pic a real pic or a 3-D rendering?
> 
> Mac


That is one of the nicest compliments I've gotten yet! Thank you!

If you can't tell the difference, then I guess I'm going in the right direction!

It's a rendering BTW.

big house link here

I posted it here, just braggin'. Shouldn't be so full of myself sometimes. I have a little trouble with my mapping and lighting, not so much with my modeling. Haven't worked on it since I posted above. I need to continue and finish it.


----------



## tinner666

Nice framerman. I don't think I've seen any bad ones here.


Champs. Go here https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/default.asp?se=%2B and try to register your OWN dotcom. You can then get free hosting there and it will say champ.com or whatever you pick.


----------



## adriand

You Guys have some great websites

My own is http://www.all-about-screen-doors.com

This site is a do-it-yourself resource for homeowners, contractors and property managers who want to repair their own screens. I built it with the ecommerce system Sitesell.com, The site has paid for itself hundreds of times over.

It's not perfect but I dont pretend to be a writer, I'm a screen repair guy.
I think I give visitors helpful information they wont find anywhere else. My visitors seem to appreciate that.

Traffic: 3600 Uniques per month
Keywords: 12 keywords ranking in the Google Top Ten
Income: About $3000 from Adsense and Commission Junction 
and $5000 or so in direct work per year
Fun: Priceless

Best Regards


----------



## Tomb

I have two sites:

AmericanDreamBath.com
&
FarallonBuilders.com







Nathan said:


> With all the new members I wanted to give this thread a bump.


----------



## Champs

Thank you very much for the advice Tinner666!


----------



## tinner666

Hey Champs, I was going to send you a PM.it's not enabled.

Hope you didn't take it wrong. More and more dot-com names are disappearing. The one you really want may be gone tomorrow.


----------



## pstorey

www.redhillpainting.com


----------



## Slyfox

Nathan said:


> *Does your company have a website?*
> 
> *If so post it here.*


 
I did my own so not as professional and some of the others but it works.


----------



## BrianHay

I did/am doing mine myself, it changes constantly as I learn more. It has become a hobby and I really enjoy working on it when I can find the time.

spyderhoesolutions.ca

I use Canadian Web Hosting. They are excellent and I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## ysanford

I used to do web design and SEO so this was kinda easy for me. There are some nice sites out there.


----------



## TridentOps

framerman said:


> That is one of the nicest compliments I've gotten yet! Thank you!
> 
> If you can't tell the difference, then I guess I'm going in the right direction!
> 
> It's a rendering BTW.
> 
> big house link here
> 
> I posted it here, just braggin'. Shouldn't be so full of myself sometimes. I have a little trouble with my mapping and lighting, not so much with my modeling. Haven't worked on it since I posted above. I need to continue and finish it.



yeah you should. im trying to learn 3ds max and its a doozy...the lighting part anyways.

I saw your post and thats some nice work!


----------



## Kent Whitten

Thank you! It can be humbling when you see guys that turn out products like this, then you don't feel so hot.

VisMasters

With 3dsMax, I'd highly suggest VRay.


----------



## KearnaK

I am fairly new to the forum, joined a while back but plan on utilizing it much more. Hit our website shown in my signature. Thanks for checking us out!


----------



## BrianHay

I added a links area to my site. If any of you guys want to add your link, go for it. You have to click on a category before the 'add link' option appears.

Add a link


----------



## CCSowner

This is mine:
www.CreativeCoveringSolutions.com


----------



## dlcj

dont mean to interrupt the conversation but i have to know what kind of excavator that is in you avatar BrianHay? Never saw one quite like it. Do you have a bigger picture? Thanks


----------



## BrianHay

Hi dlcj. It's a Kaiser Mobile Walking Excavator, also commonly called a Spyder Hoe. Check out my website and give me some feedback if you don't mind. I'm still working on it and would like to know how informative it is for someone who has never seen one. I have all the specs, lifting power diagrams, and dimensions diagrams now so I'm going to scan those and add them to a page. Also going to add a spot in the links area for all the Spyder Hoe sites I can find and then add a 'Spyder Hoe Links' button...maybe a drop down menu from the links button to all the categories. Once I have enough links I will organize them better to make what people are looking for easier to find.


----------

